# Food shortages in the US



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Lots of news about the looming food shortages, enough to make even the non-preppers stock up a bit and start gardens. It is supposed to begin this summer. Well, summer is half over and I don't see much in the way of shortages other than a few specific items like baby formula, which is caused by one factory being shut down. The grocery stores here are pretty well stocked up. Things like eggs have become very expensive and although those shelves aren't stocked full, there are eggs for sale if you want to pay $4/doz+. Even with the news about chickens and cattle dying en masse, beef and chicken are still readily available here, again if you want to or can pay the exorbitant prices.

Do you see shortages in your area? What kind?

Is this just another fear factor thrown into the pot?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Think you will see them probably later in the year. There are stories of land being taken out of cultivation, breeding stock being sold off as food, and farmers are seeing the cost of fertilizer going thru the roof. When you take all that into consideration, you're going to see some pretty severe shortages most likely in the late fall when the corn and soy bean crops come in and into next spring when the amount of beef is down and the winter wheat crop is supposed to come in.

It may be somewhat mitigated due to the raging inflation and folks not having enough money to put food on the table. Just look at the increase in the number of folks going to their local food banks.

Things could get pretty grim come next summer and I for one do not see any quick fixes on the horizon.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The new Venezuela. A giant thank you to all the demorats.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gas and groceries are going up and up and up, but no shortages here as yet...There was rumored to be a shortage on feminine hygiene supplies (tampons), but so far I haven't seen that to be the case.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

It's a slow kill.
SKIP to 50:00in video 

SATURDAY EMERGENCY BROADCAST! Covid Vaccines Are Deadly Depopulation Weapon Top Scientists Warn


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just wait for it. Takes a while for things to work it's way through the system. This years crop isn't even close to being harvested yet. This is world wide not just in the US. Wait til snow hits the ground. Then we will have an idea of what we are up against. 

Pretty sure the libs are trying everything to keep things SOP til the election. "IF" the repubs do actually take over things will fall out quick. So the libs can blame everything on them for 2024.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Get the facts here.




__





This Week in Agribusiness | Max Armstrong and Orion Samuelson ag news


Weekly program featuring market news, ag technology, weather and farm management and equipment information and opinions.




www.farmprogress.com













AgDay 12/06/22







farmjournaltv.gallery.video





Basically, because of weather conditions some crops were late getting into the ground, and now, because of current weather conditions many crops are not going to be producing as much as normal.

I watch both these shows every week, have for over 20 years. It pays to be informed. Especially, if you are a prepper.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

KellyDude said:


> It's a slow kill.
> SKIP to 50:00in video
> 
> SATURDAY EMERGENCY BROADCAST! Covid Vaccines Are Deadly Depopulation Weapon Top Scientists Warn


Tinfoil a little tight there Bub..?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Someone from business scetor (can't remember who) was interviewed on mainstream and said we're start feeling the hurt around fall.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Tinfoil a little tight there Bub..?


Rule #2:
"Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PrepperForums.net. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name-calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed"

Keep it civil. If you want to contest or debate the information, have at it, but it will remain impersonal.
If you aren't able to do this, then keep your comments to yourself.

Now, what you MEANT to say was.....?


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Just stick with CNN - they won't lead you wrong.....


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Lots of crops around my house- coming soon, cotton and tomatoes. Just harvested, peaches. I walked though part of the orchard and there are thousands of peaches lying on the ground, rotting.

So, apparently, we have plenty of food.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Kauboy said:


> Rule #2:
> "Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PrepperForums.net. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name-calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed"
> 
> Keep it civil. If you want to contest or debate the information, have at it, but it will remain impersonal.
> ...


You mean name-calling like "demorats"? And thousands of other slurs on political parties people here disagree with?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Went shopping yesterday at my local kroger affiliate. I could not believe the number or empty or near empty shelves. Got the last gallon of milk and my wife gave up fovorite bread because it doubled in price since early 2021. I pray the democrats are unable to steal the upcoming election. I guess I'll have to start storing supplies in the spare bedroom, because I'm going to really add to what I thought was sufficient.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> You mean name-calling like "demorats"? And thousands of other slurs on political parties people here disagree with?


Were you specifically called something?
Re-read the rule. It applies to personal attacks between members.
Feel free to call the president, candidates, parties, and any other political affiliate anything you like within the other rules of the board.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jingo (Nov 10, 2021)

Increases in prices are food shortages. The quality and quantity of food is declining daily. Many brands have stopped producing parts of their lines because of inability to source inputs. Even in the movie soilent green some people had steak, most just starved.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Lots of crops around my house- coming soon, cotton and tomatoes. Just harvested, peaches. I walked though part of the orchard and there are thousands of peaches lying on the ground, rotting.
> 
> So, apparently, we have plenty of food.


We used to have Peaches and when they were harvested only certain sizes were taken for the cannery and the others (under sized) ended up on the ground, a lot of waste and hated the smell of the rotten ones.....we now have Almonds which all of them get taken and no waste and no rotten smell.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Lets hope that Russia/ Ukraine grain deal happens as planned. Food will still be available in the US at least but the price we pay for it will increase more. I have seen food stocks lower than usual at my local stores and the price has doubled.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

See Spam is being locked up cause it's so valuable and is being stolen. Some of you bought gold and silver,


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

One Shot said:


> We used to have Peaches and when they were harvested only certain sizes were taken for the cannery and the others (under sized) ended up on the ground, a lot of waste and hated the smell of the rotten ones.....we now have Almonds which all of them get taken and no waste and no rotten smell.


Whatever happened to gleaners? You would think these farmers would be happy to call gleaner groups to come out & pick up the fruit that was left behind.

Huh. I did a little research and found plenty of gleaners. I'm going to call our local one to see if I can get something happening.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

The store brand pasta that was 99 cents months ago is $1.49 now. To me that is 50% inflation, not 9%.
Hy-Vee Aisles Online Grocery Shopping


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Beef, chicken pork are all cheaper up here at the moment but I guess that is due to farmers culling heards becasue they can't or won't be able to feed/water them. Been filling the freezers full of that stuff. Heard those items are really supposed to spike in the fall winter. 

Rice, beans, flour are plentiful but expensive.

Odd items are missing from the shelves but other than there still seems to be lots out there in my area. What is really ticking me off is the shrinkflation. Freaking criminal.

Godspeed


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Whatever happened to gleaners? You would think these farmers would be happy to call gleaner groups to come out & pick up the fruit that was left behind.
> 
> Huh. I did a little research and found plenty of gleaners. I'm going to call our local one to see if I can get something happening.


Even with household items, the Charity stores wants you to bring the stuff in. I took some stuff to one of the Charity store and the person at the store needed to look at the items to see if it was worth selling.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

One Shot said:


> Even with household items, the Charity stores wants you to bring the stuff in. I took some stuff to one of the Charity store and the person at the store needed to look at the items to see if it was worth selling.


Have an almost brand new fridge that I wanted to donate to a chairty that in a news story said needed them. Offered it but since I wasn't able to deliver it they passed. 

Pity

Godspeed


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

One Shot said:


> Even with household items, the Charity stores wants you to bring the stuff in. I took some stuff to one of the Charity store and the person at the store needed to look at the items to see if it was worth selling.


I can't say I blame 'em. After seeing some of the crap that I, I mean _people_ donate, they're probably inundated with junk and are trying to staunch the flow.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Chipper said:


> See Spam is being locked up cause it's so valuable and is being stolen. Some of you bought gold and silver,


Remember it's the cheapest real meat out there


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife an I enjoy Progresso soups. A year ago, my local Kroger affiliate sold it for $1.29, on sale for as low as $0.69. Then edged up in price to $1.49 and $1.69 with a sale price of $0.99 if you bought 10 cans. I bought 50 cans. Now $2.99. Infaltion is a lot higher than what the boobs are saying on the boob tube. But I found it at Wally World for $2.18 and bought 60 cans. I hope it tides me over until after the election. One thing that caught my attention was the lack of soup with beef.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

paraquack said:


> My wife an I enjoy Progresso soups. A year ago, my local Kroger affiliate sold it for $1.29, on sale for as low as $0.69. Then edged up in price to $1.49 and $1.69 with a sale price of $0.99 if you bought 10 cans. I bought 50 cans. Now $2.99. Infaltion is a lot higher than what the boobs are saying on the boob tube. But I found it at Wally World for $2.18 and bought 60 cans. I hope it tides me over until after the election. One thing that caught my attention was the lack of soup with beef.


Inflation figures are rigged to reflect a wide range of items. Not what the average family needs every month on a recurring basis. If you look at just a family's essentiial purchases food, rent, utilities transportation (car) etc you're looking at an inflation rate of about 30 - 50%


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

paraquack said:


> My wife an I enjoy Progresso soups. A year ago, my local Kroger affiliate sold it for $1.29, on sale for as low as $0.69. Then edged up in price to $1.49 and $1.69 with a sale price of $0.99 if you bought 10 cans. I bought 50 cans. Now $2.99. Infaltion is a lot higher than what the boobs are saying on the boob tube. But I found it at Wally World for $2.18 and bought 60 cans. I hope it tides me over until after the election. One thing that caught my attention was the lack of soup with beef.


Ah, hell, Progresso soups are $4.59 at our local supermart (NorCal). If I saw it for what you're getting it for, I'd stock (ha!) up, too.

I wish they weren't so damn salty, tho. Oh well, it's not like I'll be buying any any time soon.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Open the can and throw a potato cut into cubes in the can and let it sit for a couple hours. it absorbs the salt. Then save the potato for use in another dish.


----------



## Cellcounter10 (10 mo ago)

Chipper said:


> See Spam is being locked up cause it's so valuable and is being stolen. Some of you bought gold and silver,


Still buying gold and silver each month. That doesn't stop my purchases of additional food, ammo, and medical supplies. Well- rounded prepping makes more sense to me than focusing on one thing. Water filtration is going to become vital. Seeds are going to become vital. Defense of what you have and intend to keep, that's the true prep.


----------



## Cellcounter10 (10 mo ago)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Ah, hell, Progresso soups are $4.59 at our local supermart (NorCal). If I saw it for what you're getting it for, I'd stock (ha!) up, too.
> 
> I wish they weren't so damn salty, tho. Oh well, it's not like I'll be buying any any time soon.


They make a low sodium version for most of their soups. People usually leave those on the shelf.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

KellyDude said:


> The store brand pasta that was 99 cents months ago is $1.49 now. To me that is 50% inflation, not 9%.
> Hy-Vee Aisles Online Grocery Shopping


Walmart still has their brand at .92 per pound or 80 something in the two pound package


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

paraquack said:


> My wife an I enjoy Progresso soups...


Yes, Progresso is one of my primary preps since I already eat it for dinner often (like last nite) and I have bunches in the cellar expiring in 2024. Check dates carefully because I've seen identical items side by side- one with an expiration 11 months later than the other 



Real Old Man said:


> Walmart still has their brand at .92 per pound or 80 something in the two pound package


Yes, but our Walmarts are often decimated of the cheap pasta. A worker mentioned they thought it was a wheat shortage.
War isn’t the only thing that’s bad for pasta production


----------



## MariaG (Dec 17, 2013)

ItsJustMe said:


> Lots of news about the looming food shortages, enough to make even the non-preppers stock up a bit and start gardens. It is supposed to begin this summer. Well, summer is half over and I don't see much in the way of shortages other than a few specific items like baby formula, which is caused by one factory being shut down. The grocery stores here are pretty well stocked up. Things like eggs have become very expensive and although those shelves aren't stocked full, there are eggs for sale if you want to pay $4/doz+. Even with the news about chickens and cattle dying en masse, beef and chicken are still readily available here, again if you want to or can pay the exorbitant prices.
> 
> Do you see shortages in your area? What kind?
> 
> Is this just another fear factor thrown into the pot?


I think it’s important to remember that we are still benefiting from last years crops. I think food shortages ARE coming, we just haven’t seen it yet. Other governments specifically in Europe are actually paying farmers not to plant their crops. Continue prepping my friends, it’s going to get worst before it gets better!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chicken crumbles are up 100% since Biden took office.
Most of that in the last year - one year ago it was $11 per 50 pound bag, last week $21/50 pound bag.
Nutrena Equine Senior horse feed almost 100% increase.
Square bales of coastal hay went from $5.50 to $8.75.

Some people think prices will come back down. I don't think so. One BIG cause of the inflation, beyond diesel price, beyond "covid lockdowns", beyond everything else, is the fact the Biden administration devalued the dollar by printing so much of it to give away.
I haven't seen an estimate yet, but look at Obama's "quantitative easing" - one dollar on the day he took office was worth 75 cents the day he left.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

KellyDude said:


> Yes, Progresso is one of my primary preps since I already eat it for dinner often (like last nite) and I have bunches in the cellar expiring in 2024. Check dates carefully because I've seen identical items side by side- one with an expiration 11 months later than the other
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I've read, as long as they're kept in a dry, cool, dark place - canned stuff can last indefinitely. Apparently, food banks accept them a year past the best before date.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

"Open the can and throw a potato cut into cubes in the can and let it sit for a couple hours. it absorbs the salt. Then save the potato for use in another dish."

Tried this. The can overflowed.


----------



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

Just came from the gorceries store yesterday payed 121 bucks for four bags of food. The government talking about inflation, since 2020 food prices have gone up 82 percent.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Well, eggs have hit prices as high as $9.88 in stores, with the store near me as high as $7.99. There are some foods that have been out of stock for weeks, and some condiments months. Like Molly McButter Butter flakes were out of stock for several months, I finally ended up buying a case of them from Amazon as they were the 1st to have them in stock again.

Baby formula, at our local target, had like 5 left within the entire isle, with every shelf empty. Because of inflation here in NY & due to food being cheaper to do take out then cook, we lost 2 supermarkets here that closed down in the past 3 months.

I think once winter starts, we may see some more shortages here in NY, but family in Mass was hit with as high as a mark up as we were hit here in NY.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

Biden is now encouraging farmers to "double crop," specifically he wants farmers to grow a second crop of wheat. The fact that even that moron sees food shortages coming should be warning enough for all of us.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

Spenser said:


> Well, eggs have hit prices as high as $9.88 in stores, with the store near me as high as $7.99.


And right now I'm very thankful I have chickens and live in a place I can grow food outside year round.


----------

